# Better V-Box Spreaders?



## NorthOfEden (Dec 29, 2009)

Any advice or experience with some of the newer truck mounted v box spreaders?

I run 4 v-box spreaders, 3-4 yds, 2 swenson 2 western, all have inverted v’s. I’m getting a little tired of failures with the engines (despite being honda’s), clutch’s, belts and chains. Despite being good with maintenance, have to replace the odd worn out bearing once and while, belts, clutch's and chains are causing down time during events.

Push on average about 200 – 250 tons of salt through the machines in season. Use bulk salt which can be a little rough (clumpy). Last year getting salt 1st part of the year was “thank sir may I have another” so I couldn’t complain much. Nevertheless there are always some bridging issues.

I have about 6 seconds of patience for down time during a snow event. 

All that said. 

Can 3/4 hp electric motor handle 200 tons a year? Year after year?
Do augers get clogged/jammed? In either a tailgate spreader or snowex 9500 spreader?
Is there a lot of extra training involved in using augers?

Thanks


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

get a snow ex, no belts no chains and made in america :ussmiley


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Equipment, t!ts, and tires will let you down at some point in life. Make the best of it.  

I have heard good things about the SnowEx brand, but dont own any,. Good luck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think I've seen electric spreaders in your size, but they might be out there now. My next spreader will be stainless, electric.


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Smith makes a SS vbox in electric drive. Looks like up to a 3 yd. Maybe more, but you'll have to check it out. We have their under tailgate spreaders, but they run off of central hydros. They run great and the manufacturing is quality. 

We also run Bonnell vboxes for the heavy trucks. So far, one of the best I've come across in a while. But, everything we run is central hydraulics.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We just got swenson under tailgate electric, hasn't seen a strom yet, so no expeirience as yet, but the quality is there no doubt, seems very user friendly, bottom opens for easy clean out or jam clearing. At a past employer we ran downeaster stainless electric v-boxes, I'm pretty sure they make 3 yard model. Was easy and trouble free, we got average 4 seasons out of a motor before they started to have issues. The motors were not cheap, like 800 to replace. I heard they were having issues in production this year though!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I bought 3 new downeasters this year and they were a month late.I owned them in the past and quality was good. All hydro units though.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Get a Torwel/Curtis.

They still have the gas engine but no belts/chains/clutches to break.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;933774 said:


> Get a Torwel/Curtis.
> 
> They still have the *gas engine* but no belts/chains/clutches to break.


Do you convert yours to diesel?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;933776 said:


> Do you convert yours to diesel?


Whiskey..........Errr.......I mean Ethanol.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Salt Dogg And Snowex And Smith All Make Electric Spreaders.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I've run several SnowEx units so here's my $.02. If you have dump bodies, I'd say the SnowEx 2400 over the 9500. Price is better, and the 2400s are pretty tough and hard to find fault with. The 9500 I ran last year was a royal PITA, but that was mostly due to constant bridging due to bad (fine & clumpy--very "grade 8-ish") salt. Being that it's a "grown up 8500", the increased vertical load and the inherent compacting of the material in the hopper that happens in v-boxes just made it too temperamental. The motors are *very* strong though--the auger will shatter rocks and spit them out. The 2400 (& the 8500s) ran that very same material with no problems other than getting it to slide down the bed into the spreader (a liner solves that). That and the 9500 renders your truck completely useless while it's installed. I also ran a 4-yd Swenson gas unit (with extensions to hold 6 yards), and when it worked it was a bad mofo. Luckily it wasn't mine, because the new motor that made it run so well wasn't cheap, lol.

You'll be happy with the 2400 if you go SnowEx, but I would suggest picking up a spare controller. They don't break very often anymore, but when they do, it is always in the middle of a 14" event on a holiday weekend.

HTH!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't think you can successfully and cost effectively run as much salt as you do without gas or hydraulic, IMO.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I now have three electric spreaders. 2 smith boxes and 1 ice oway formally gas now converted to electric. Get a 1 hp electric motor and run 4 gauge wire.
Here is a pi of the conversion.
I used a 60 tooth sprocket from the motor to gear box to help with start up torque.
In all the conversion cost me close to $ 1000.00
$ 500.00 for the motor
about 200.00 in sprockets and chain
and 200.00 in electrical components.
I added a 2 nd battery to the spreader that is connected to the truck battery via an andersen connector. 
I now have 2 x battery power and you should be able to make out the HD solenoid next to the new motor driven off a 12v cab switch. That is all there is activate the spreader. Flip a switch and good to go.
Not having the gas motor to deal with is soooo sweet.
I got a good deal on the spreader but after the conversion and broken gear box due to that owners neglect, I now have alomost as much as a new spreader would have cost.
Dino


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I put about 100 tons of material a year through the smiths and in 10 yrs all I have had to replace is the # 40 roller chains 2 x on each spreader.
2 apron chains in each spreader due to stretching not to breaking.
And I have upgraded the motors from 1/3 hp to 3/4 hp.
I have a spare on the shelf if need be.
I also made custom drop off shutes so I can tow in the winter.
Dino


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mullis56;934498 said:


> I don't think you can successfully and cost effectively run as much salt as you do without gas or hydraulic, IMO.


Huh? Are you saying electric won't cut it? Nothing cheaper or easier to use then electric.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Not common in our area but if you can run BIG spreaders electrically I like idea!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We run nothing but electric and have very few issues. Motors do go, but overall we are fairly happy with them. We don't run as much as the original poster, but after 100 yards, what is the difference.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx has something to look at*

Check out SnowEx line. They have what you are looking for. Both a 3 and a 4 yard electric spreader. Yes there is a bit of learning that takes place when you go to an auger feed system, but trust me you will like the result. You will save material with superior flow control.

We've been using SnowEx spreaders for six seasons running five different spreaders and they work great. The only issue we have had was one vibrator. Other than that, they work. I have about the same amount of patience as you said you have. SnowEx has given us that security.


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

I got to use my new Salt Dog Poly/Elec. 2yd box for the first time this morning. Loved it, I hope it holds up. I won't be spreading a large amount this year but it will pay for itself and then some. Although I don't think it will hold 2yds without boards. Might buy the 4yd next year if this works out.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

I have owned both and I find the gas to be the most reliable. I had a Smith SS electric and had nothing but trouble with it as well as a small AirFlo eletric spreader. Those small electric motors just can't handle commercial use and abuse. Not to say the new Fisher or DD with the dual electric motors may be the deal.I think the best overall spreader I have owned is the Tarco Highlander It is VERY well built and choice of most municipalities. 2nd choice is the Curtis hydro drive with the 5hp honda that is a good sander also. Don't care for our Diamond or (swenson's) just not built as well as the Tarco.But being SS and always garaged they will be with us for years to come.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

NorthOfEden;933420 said:


> Any advice or experience with some of the newer truck mounted v box spreaders?
> 
> I run 4 v-box spreaders, 3-4 yds, 2 swenson 2 western, all have inverted v's. I'm getting a little tired of failures with the engines (despite being honda's), clutch's, belts and chains. Despite being good with maintenance, have to replace the odd worn out bearing once and while, belts, clutch's and chains are causing down time during events.
> 
> ...


The most I ever run thru my Western 8' 2yd v boxes per season was 125 ton. Had the same spreader for 12 years. Never replaced a motor, clutch or chain! Just sold it and it was due for a drag chain yet everything else was still good and dependable. Did replace pillow block spinner bearings a couple times. 1 of those spreaders had the inverted v the other did not. Do you run with the steel grating on top? or removed for ease of loading? If your burning thru clutches its probably from the lumpy salt? Maybe I just got lucky? Twice?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Have sold & serviced Henderson FSP v-box units for 26 years now - www.henderson-mfg.com


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Where did you get the electric motor to make the conversion? I like it ALOT. I miss the downeaster electrics I used to run, every single storm thus far we have had at least one of our 5 spreaders down with engine trouble.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Brisbane Industrial Drives Co Inc
http://www.leeson.com/leeson/searchproduct.do
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...motor&op=search&Ntt=1+hp+dc+motor&N=0&sst=All 
from grainger

That is the local dealer near you, and the model number I used.
Standard equipment on smith units.
I bought from a local supplier that sells and rebuilds AC and DC motors gears, bearings and the like.
I paid 450.00 for mine.
Dino


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Dino,

Thanks. We are having serious carb issues with one of our spreaders, maybe we'll give this a shot instead of a new carb. What count of teeth on the large and small sprokets? We currently have westerns with belt/clutch system. Can't wait to get rid of the clutches too........ Also, any bogging issues? Problems with clumpy,wet salt? I used to run down easters that we wired just on/off and was wondering if perhaps a rheostat would be helpful.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

get one of these


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

and one of these


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Our salt is covered, not that nicely, but still. And that spreader looks nice too.............But we prefer stainless and I don't trust plastic, I've seen too many cracked western and snow-ex poly spreaders.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

forestfireguy;939820 said:


> Our salt is covered, not that nicely, but still. And that spreader looks nice too.............But we prefer stainless and I don't trust plastic, I've seen too many cracked western and snow-ex poly spreaders.


that salt?
we dont need to cover it, its in a heated shop


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats what I meant by saying it was covered nicely.....................a roof does it very well.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

turb0diesel;939805 said:


> get one of these


Damn Thats Nice!

What truck is that? GM or Ford?

Got any better pics of the truck?


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

02DURAMAX;940076 said:


> Damn Thats Nice!
> 
> What truck is that? GM or Ford?
> 
> Got any better pics of the truck?


Its a 09 gmc its also has a boss v
i can get them for you if you can respond to the msg i sent you about the extra lights you have haha


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

No bogging. We had some chunks in it today and opened the hopper door all the way and no issues.
10 or 12 tooth on the motor 5/8" shaft. I have run both and they both work well. Have the 12 on it now and it sped up the spinner just enough.
60 tooth sprocket on 1" SHAFT TO GEAR BOX. No clutch.
22 Tooth sprocket from gear box to spinner shaft. You can go to a 24 or 26 to speed up spinner if you want a wider spread pattern. Our is about 12 ft wide, great for sand mix, personally would like a bit wider spreader for salt.
We have simple on off switching. We also have aded 2cd battery wired in series with truck and anderson connector.
Dino


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Bump so I can find it, making a run at this conversion next week...........


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Email notification FTW (save the email)


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Never thought of that- Thanks


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

No problem--I swear by it, otherwise I'd just surf and _really_ get nothing accomplished.


----------

